# Calling all operators



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i think we need a picture thread for springfield armory operator 1911's.

here's my champ:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice looking gun.

:smt1099


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> Nice looking gun.
> 
> :smt1099


thank you, sir :smt023


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm with ya


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

cool bobtail job. :mrgreen:

can i ask how much that set you back?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Ultimate Operator


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

hey shipwreck, i see that 9mm custom shop ful rail is still shiny :mrgreen:


----------

